# Rhodiola Rosea



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been taking Rhodiola Rosea for about five days now and can really tell the difference! I've seen this on TommyGunz list forever and just never got around to taking it....finally bought some (I think it was 20 bucks or so) and it really smooths things out. The reality is coming back. Vision is getting a little sharper and brighter. I think you have to be careful when and what you eat with this. The first day, I took it at night and it made me not sleep very well. Just research it. I've also been taking 5HTP and I think the combo works really well.


----------

